# !!weekday tournaments!!!



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Im posting this here for people that may know of or fish in weekday tournaments and please post any small club opens as well. i think it will be pretty neat to be able to pick and choose what place you want to fish at and meet new people that enjoy the same little 10 to 20 boat fishing tournaments like i do.

deercreek every tuesday 6 p.m usually 9 p.m weigh in but sometimes 9.30 later in summer 15 dollars a person. 5 fish limit per boat 

lake rupert/lake alma tuesday these tournaments alternate start at 5 p.m


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Reeves has a list of weekly tournaments and allot of opens in Ohio.
Here is the link http://ohiobassblog.com/weeknight-tournaments/


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you for your post there is alot of tournaments posted there but i know there are tournaments on rocky fork and paint creek during the week and im trying to get some info on smaller lake tournaments like hargus lake or tycoon lake places like that so if anyone may know please post here


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The tourny's at alma/rupert on tuesday nights at 5 are $20 a person and no big bass pot.

There is also a tourny on wednesday nights at 5pm alma/rupert and its $10 a person.

If tuesday night is alma then wednesday night is rupert and they alternate the next week.

Burr oak has a Tuesday night tourny at 5

And I believe dillon has one on thursday.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Paint Creek and Rocky Fork alternating mondays 6-9 or so.Next monday is Paint I think the 753 ramp Ill check to be sure.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

hargus lake tournaments are on wed at 6 i believe


----------

